# probleme mit meiner h50



## DerNachbar (6. Juli 2011)

ich ich habe probleme mit meiner h50 kome nicht unter 38 grad wen ich normal css spiele cpu ist eine 1090 @ stock ist das normal? ist alle montiert wie in der anleitung bei youtube
kann mann noch ein 2ten lüfer dazu machen und wen ja wie ist es optimal beide raus blasen oder wie?


----------



## Uter (6. Juli 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

